# Card Cutting....Disco Style!



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Hey everyone, it's been a while since I've posted much, so I thought I'd set up the camera and shoot a few videos. Since I still haven't figured out how to really edit them, here are 3 of my better attempts for the night.

I decided to give my metal MWST practice targets the night off and bring out the disco ball motor. No match lights, but I was lucky enough to get a few card cuts.
















This is as much disco as I can handle. Maybe I just need better music to shoot to....might be time to pick up the new AC/DC album :headbang:.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Some very fine shooting there. I see you have managed not to shoot the rotator yet!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thanks Charles. I haven't shot the base yet, but I have beat up the brackets pretty bad and if I remember right, that is the 4th binder clip since I set this up last winter. I finally make a small shield to protect it...and that is all bent up as well.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

D and I wish I cud shoot this good. Awesome! Very impressive


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Sweet shooting Todd!

Next level.... two disco type motors... one with a long arm rotating, the other on the arm and rotating a shorter arm.... looks sort of like a moon orbiting a planet while the planet orbits the sun... of course the "moon motor" will have to be battery driven though... hmm something to think about..


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice shooting Todd!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like some fun shooting! :target:


----------

